# PSA: Seiko 5 (SNK807 Blue Dial / Canvas strap) $55.80 & Free shipping [Amazon fulfilled]



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

PSA: Seiko 5 (SNK807 Blue Dial / Canvas strap) $55.80 & Free shipping [Amazon fulfilled]

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B006CHML4I/

Credit to SD:
https://slickdeals.net/f/4344852-Seiko-5-SNK807-Blue-Dial-55-80-w-FSSS

Scale images (Wrist to case ratio): https://imageshack.us/g/502/p1010461w.jpg/

Seemed fair, albeit no longer made in Japan as older models were. Probably still beats a Darch, though.

Some other images I found (elsewhere):


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

A great deal. I have this watch with the olive face and love it.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

I have read that the bands on these are short. True?

(Not that it matters...)


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

So very true. I have a pretty small wrist so it barely works. 
But, I have worn it with the original Band exactly one time.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

That original band needs to come off IMO... Nicely priced


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

That was fast. It's up to $64.

As they say on SD: It's dead.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

I don't think I've had the original strap on mine since I got it. It's a great watch. Wearing mine now.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Bought one and already have one with a black dial. Helped that I had credit-card bonus points on my Amazon Visa, so it only cost $6.90. Still, I woke up this morning feeling ashamed. They are fabulous watches, but who needs two?

I hate threads like this.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

32rollandrock said:


> Bought one and already have one with a black dial. Helped that I had credit-card bonus points on my Amazon Visa, so it only cost $6.90. Still, I woke up this morning feeling ashamed. They are fabulous watches, but who needs two?
> 
> I hate threads like this.


I have 3 divers, one sub style, one bigger and one Pepsi.... And i wear smaller watches five days a week. Needs, what do you mean, needs? 

Now you have two Seikos, I think you need a nice orient.

And a Russian diver to clonk around the pool.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Black one is here. $65.90. Still a good price, IMO.

https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SNK809-Automatic-Black-Canvas/dp/B002SSUQFG/ref=pd_sbs_watch_1


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

What's the waterproof spec on these?


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

zzdocxx said:


> What's the waterproof spec on these?


30m. Safe for washing hands or wearing on a rainy day.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Hmm. My black dial 5 says 100m. It has 23 jewels and was purchased from TOF. The original owner said he got it overseas, can't recall where. I paid $70, IIRC, and have never regretted it. A rock-solid piece.

That said, however, I'm thinking it's time for me to close the door on this level of watch. Three-four Timexes for wear with ribbon bands, two Swiss Army, two Seiko 5's and just one Girard Perregaux. I need more of the latter.



Topsider said:


> 30m. Safe for washing hands or wearing on a rainy day.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

32rollandrock said:


> Hmm. My black dial 5 says 100m. It has 23 jewels


Different watch, then. The ones for sale on Amazon and linked in this thread are 30m, and have 21 jewels.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Yes, I think there must be different grades of Seiko 5.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

32rollandrock said:


> Yes, I think there must be different grades of Seiko 5.


Yes. The "5" in "Seiko 5" refers to:

1. Diaflex (unbreakable mainspring)
2. Diashock (Seiko's shock resistant design, equivalent to the Swiss "Incabloc" or "Kif," etc.)
3. Automatic winding
4. Date/date indication
5. Water resistant

The 21-jewel day/date movement is the 7s26, while the 23-jewel day/date movement is the 7s36. There is some debate amongst watch nuts whether the two additional jewels are functional or merely decorative (simply allowing Seiko to charge more).

Both are non-hacking, non-winding movements, which means the second hand doesn't stop when you pull out the stem to set the watch, and you can't wind it by turning the stem. You have to "shake" it to wind it. Like a Polaroid picture.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Something I've always wondered about: What's up with those watch winding storage boxes, the ones that keep automatic watches wound? Why not just set it, give it a shake or two, and go on about your day?


----------



## AncientMadder (Apr 21, 2011)

Here's another style, navy face, on sale for $59:

https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SNK793-Automatic-Stainless-Steel-Bracelet/dp/B002SSUQF6/ref=sr_1_5?s=watches&ie=UTF8&qid=1336323402&sr=1-5


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

32rollandrock said:


> Something I've always wondered about: What's up with those watch winding storage boxes, the ones that keep automatic watches wound? Why not just set it, give it a shake or two, and go on about your day?


I've never used watch winders. Some people think that it's better for the movement to keep running, rather than sit idly in the drawer. I've never read any real evidence for that, however. It's probably more of a convenience thing for people who switch watches every couple of days.

I don't mind setting and winding, personally.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

32 I think it is for those watch connoisseurs who have a lot of watches and wear different ones every day, it keeps them all up and running to be worn at a moment's notice. Of course some people might even change watches for day and evening wear.

I seem to recall that in Korea or was it Japan, that a wedding gift from the bride to the groom is suppose to include two or three watches, appropriate for wear on different types of occassions.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

^^

I figured it must be something like that, although it takes me less than two minutes, and closer to one, to get my Seiko 5 or GP Gyromatic set and running if I haven't worn them for awhile. On the one hand, it would seem, if any mechanical device will wear out sooner if it is continual motion. On the other, as anyone who owns a motorcycle with carburetors knows, letting something sit too long is the kiss of death.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I expected a milder response to this. Now, I wonder how many sold due to this thread (forget about SD).



AncientMadder said:


> Here's another style, navy face, on sale for $59:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SNK793-Automatic-Stainless-Steel-Bracelet/dp/B002SSUQF6/ref=sr_1_5?s=watches&ie=UTF8&qid=1336323402&sr=1-5


I saw some of those alternatives posted in the SD thread, but none appealed to me. Assuming the quality movement, I like the more practical military-style dial of the one in the OP; even the other colors. I think I might want a better watch than a Seiko 5 if choosing this latter style (which is more dressy).


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I signed up for the Amazon credit card so the black faced version only cost me $15, not too shabby.

Now, will a 18mm band fit or do I need to put in an order w/ Central Watch for something smaller?

Brian


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

^ 18mm will fit.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I don't blame anyone for the confusion. I went and searched the model number and case diameter on Google for associated band widths, and the lion's share indicated 18mm was the right fit. Oddly, some of the other Amazon listings for variants of the one in the OP (same dial, case dia., etc.) listed slightly different band widths, despite some comparisons online indicating a fit of 18mm as well.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Taken Aback said:


> I don't blame anyone for the confusion. I went and searched the model number and case diameter on Google for associated band widths, and the lion's share indicated 18mm was the right fit. Oddly, some of the other Amazon listings for variants of the one in the OP (same dial, case dia., etc.) listed slightly different band widths, despite some comparisons online indicating a fit of 18mm as well.


I've seen them listed with three different band widths on the same Amazon page. I kind of want this one (the SNXJ89), though I'll throw it out for the forum's opinion:

I don't really have a dress watch, and this one has a nice bezel and is a good size. It's not clear to me what the lug width is, but hopefully I can find a dark brown leather band for it.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

^^

I think that is a fine-looking watch as-is.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> I've seen them listed with three different band widths on the same Amazon page. I kind of want this one (the SNXJ89), though I'll throw it out for the forum's opinion:
> 
> I don't really have a dress watch, and this one has a nice bezel and is a good size. It's not clear to me what the lug width is, but hopefully I can find a dark brown leather band for it.


Anything with that bezel screams "fake Rolex" to me, even real Rolexes.

It almost certainly takes an 18mm strap, like most 5's.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Topsider said:


> Anything with that bezel screams "fake Rolex" to me, even real Rolexes.
> 
> It almost certainly takes an 18mm strap, like most 5's.


Thanks for the info on the width. Faux-lex is a fair call, and part of why I'd want a leather strap is to pull down the "bling" factor.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

How about a 5/8" custom ribbon watchband from Eliza B / Leatherman watch strap for 12$?

Like this black watch:


I'm getting this  :


----------



## M Go Crimson (Aug 20, 2011)

I think fluted bezels look better on a lady's wrist.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Bjorn said:


> How about a 5/8" custom ribbon watchband from Eliza B / Leatherman watch strap for 12$?
> 
> Like this black watch:
> 
> I'm getting this  :


I like the Buchanon tartan (below) over the BW (It may be in my next LM order). However, the BW probably works better paired with a blue-dial watch like this.

They aren't going to be 18mm, of course.


----------



## AncientMadder (Apr 21, 2011)

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> I've seen them listed with three different band widths on the same Amazon page. I kind of want this one (the SNXJ89), though I'll throw it out for the forum's opinion:
> 
> I don't really have a dress watch, and this one has a nice bezel and is a good size. It's not clear to me what the lug width is, but hopefully I can find a dark brown leather band for it.


I like it. 80% off too, wow.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

About Daily Steals, FWIW I bought a few things off their tips, but then I started doing a little googling and often found the same items were readily available elsewhere at around the same price.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Daily Steals? That's a daily deal retailer like w00t. This Seiko info came from the forums at Slickdeals (Like the Deals & Steals subforum here, people post deals they find there).


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Yes you are absolutely right, my mistake! ! !

Doh!

:icon_hailthee:


----------



## RM Bantista (May 30, 2009)

Gentlemen,
Love Seiko 5s, had two, both dead. Nice watches until they failed. One imagines that the repair would be as much or more than another. Shipping charges to Japan? I don't think so. These, as you will know, were made for an Asian market clientele with little access to replacement batteries for a Quartz movement. Can't imagine that they held up any better in the climate of the Asian subcontinent any better than the wilds of Albuquerque. Maybe the greater humidity is integral to the design of the movement. Couldn't say.
I do like their intrinsic beauty of simple and elegant design. The cases, faces, and straps are kind of not the point; it is all about the movements and the inspired design, and expert manufacture. Such elegant simplicity. Winds with wrist movement, not one direction, but any. Very accurate. +-3s per year or thereabouts, as good as any maker in an automatic and better than most.
(The only reason they are not certified chronometers is a legal restriction, similar to champain being only made in one place and everything else is 'sparkling'.)
But, as I said, both dead, not made anymore and possbly not able to be repaired for less than the replacement cost. I know a guy, but the parts still have to be shipped, if they are even available...
YMMV, Regards, Gentlemen,
rudy


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Can you back up those claims with links to other sites stating the same? (Mfgr'd for Asian market, No longer made).

One review on Amazon from a person saying he read that somewhere is not enough for me.


----------



## RM Bantista (May 30, 2009)

Taken Aback said:


> Can you back up those claims with links to other sites stating the same? (Mfgr'd for Asian market, No longer made).
> 
> One review on Amazon from a person saying he read that somewhere is not enough for me.


Sir,
These are now very old watches from the last century. Some of what I know came from:
https://forums.timezone.com/index.php?t=threadt&frm_id=28
Timezone other things from a Nipponese site that I haven't visited in 10 years. (I've been on the internet since before it was html and everywhere. I remember when every www. website fit on one page and there were about 25.) But Timezone is pretty old and may have retained some of their ancient content.
Please do not be offended by my observation, when I bought my Seiko 5s, they were completely unavailable outside of Tailand except in outlet stores and direct from JP.
Does that suggest that they were intended for a particular market? Others said so at the time. Still seems a reasonable assumption. Whether the movements have improved, one doubts. The bracelets and cases have always been fine, and the hands, dials, and other indicators are not why they stopped. One suspects it is oils or mainsprings. Either way, a custom item, particular to the piece. And I liked the ones I picked.
My post is only a cautionary tale. Seiko 5s are not the top of the Seiko food chain, and the better watches are better for a reason. Or several. I'd buy another if it was suitable and inexpensive, but I would only anticipate a limited useful life. A quartz Timex is just as good for less money and probably more reliable than a Casio in some instances. (Now, I have irritated a whole other group of people. Sorry about that.) Do some looking, It is not me making the thing up out of whole cloth, it is a great deal of vast amounts of time doing nothing but seeking for the pleasure of knowing.
If you want a real challenge try looking into cases for railroad pocket watches sometime. A whole other world.
Regards to you, and good evening,
rudy


----------



## mrbill12345 (Sep 21, 2011)

Depending on what movement these have in them, the possibility that an ETA movement could be swapped in is very real. In any case, I imagine that most watchmakers could service the Seiko 5s for a little bit - usually that is all that is wrong when a mechanical watch stops.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm not offended. I would love as much information to come to light; be it good _or_ bad. Thanks for the link, but no mention on that forum of the SNK807, or more popular 809, occurs prior to 2007. Now, that alone surprises me a bit, but them existing prior to 2000 would be difficult to take.

I now assume you speak generally of the Seiko 5 _series_, which, as already mentioned a few posts ago, is a rather broad range. While I would be happier with the previous generation to the SNK807, which I believe was the Japanese-made SNKH67J1, I feel this deal was still value for money.


----------



## mrbill12345 (Sep 21, 2011)

It's possible that those movements are just modified movements. One thing to consider, too, is that even though the movement number might be old, the movement may be new. ETA2836 has been made for quite some time, but new ones still roll off the line today.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

RM Bantista said:


> Gentlemen,
> Love Seiko 5s, had two, both dead. Nice watches until they failed. One imagines that the repair would be as much or more than another. Shipping charges to Japan? I don't think so. These, as you will know, were made for an Asian market clientele with little access to replacement batteries for a Quartz movement. Can't imagine that they held up any better in the climate of the Asian subcontinent any better than the wilds of Albuquerque. Maybe the greater humidity is integral to the design of the movement. Couldn't say.
> I do like their intrinsic beauty of simple and elegant design. The cases, faces, and straps are kind of not the point; it is all about the movements and the inspired design, and expert manufacture. Such elegant simplicity. Winds with wrist movement, not one direction, but any. Very accurate. +-3s per year or thereabouts, as good as any maker in an automatic and better than most.
> (The only reason they are not certified chronometers is a legal restriction, similar to champain being only made in one place and everything else is 'sparkling'.)
> ...


Please quote the XXXX-XXXX number on the back for us.

If they wind, they are automatics.

There is no problem in servicing old Seikos. Parts are prolific and cheap and there's a number of people restoring. Also in america. Many Seiko 5 are made with the same movements as their entry level divers (7s26 and so on).

Should not be a problem. I was quoted a very fair price on a full refurb of my dads 1972 japan bought Seiko. From a guy in the US...


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

M Go Crimson said:


> I think fluted bezels look better on a lady's wrist.


Like diamonds, yes.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Like diamonds, yes.


Well, I went for it, so I guess I'll have to make sure not to wear it on the same wrist as my tennis bracelet. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## RM Bantista (May 30, 2009)

7S26-0570 & 7S26-0530, and yes, I know they are automatics; they have display backs and very clever innovative movements, which are some of the reasons that I picked them up in the first instance. Twenty-one jewels, Singapore movements. Very nice watches with metal bracelet and folding clasp.
Thank you for the question,
rudy


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Servicing a $60 watch is, I think, absurd. That is pretty much the minimum charge just to open it up and take a look. Some things in this world are disposable, and a $60 watch, much as I love my Seiko, is in that category.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

I disagree, watches get better with time and parts and service for a 7s26 would be very cheap. They are also very accurate and durable movements. 

All autos need service, if you don't want to service, buy quartz


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

32rollandrock said:


> Servicing a $60 watch is, I think, absurd. That is pretty much the minimum charge just to open it up and take a look. Some things in this world are disposable, and a $60 watch, much as I love my Seiko, is in that category.


Agreed. Unless they have sentimental value, of course. I have an old goldfilled Waltham tank from my father-in-law that's probably worth next to nothing, but I spent $100 to get it running again.

My SKX-007, however, will go to the thrift store when it craps out.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

32rollandrock said:


> Servicing a $60 watch is, I think, absurd. That is pretty much the minimum charge just to open it up and take a look. Some things in this world are disposable, and a $60 watch, much as I love my Seiko, is in that category.


A sensible and realistic post. A related concern would be the decline of timekeeping accuracy as the $60 watch approaches the end of its (proper and intended) life span.


----------



## RM Bantista (May 30, 2009)

godan said:


> A sensible and realistic post. A related concern would be the decline of timekeeping accuracy as the $60 watch approaches the end of its (proper and intended) life span.


Gentlemen,
The very reasons that my two Seiko 5s remain dead at the moment. Also have a dead old-school Timex automatic which needs service that is not impossible but may be less than a cost-effective expenditure.
It has been my pleasure to repair an old railroad watch to present to my son with a solid gold fob purchased separately of very fine aspect and materials; though it is probably at higher cost than might be warranted by the quality of the case, which is a critical valuation point for classical American railroad pocket watches. Very limited movement on this, with many embellishments. He was very pleased but, while he always wished for such a thing, he has few opportunities to use it. (Similar situation when I presented my beloved with a Le Coulter Swiss tank manual wind with original dial and strap, like new condition.) She has worn it, but hesitates to do so as it is a very high grade manual wind Swiss movement from long ago with a pristine dial, hands, crystal, and case. Both were serviced and in good order when presented.
As Anthony Quinn's character says in the David McLean film, "I am a river unto my people." It is my pleasure to do it.
It is not for me to purchase a very fine watch for myself; it is for others to do as they see fit to do. My children have given back to us in ways that were unexpected and also imaginative, considerate, and thoughtful, as has my dearly beloved. One sometimes does not know what it is that is the perfect thing to make a situation better, where others may consider and act accordingly, unbidden.
As Louis Armstrong famously sang, "It's a wonderful world."
Regards and good evening, my respects to our hosts and the sponsors that make this discourse available for us all.
rudy


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

godan said:


> A sensible and realistic post. A related concern would be the decline of timekeeping accuracy as the $60 watch approaches the end of its (proper and intended) life span.


This is a non-issue with those movements. They are good for 40+ years with servicing, which is cheap.

Servicing a Seiko automatic is nothing like servicing a Rolex.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Bjorn said:


> Please quote the XXXX-XXXX number on the back for us.
> 
> If they wind, they are automatics.
> 
> ...


May I ask what that price was? I have my grandfather's 1972 World Timer and wouldlove to have it serviced. It currently loses about 3 minutes a day. I suspect it just needs to be cleaned and oiled.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

tocqueville said:


> May I ask what that price was? I have my grandfather's 1972 World Timer and wouldlove to have it serviced. It currently loses about 3 minutes a day. I suspect it just needs to be cleaned and oiled.


Sorry, can't find the damn email. I got a price for case polish, new glass, service that was very reasonable. did not go through with it because other huge expenses came up right about then.

The person I contacted was Randall Benson aka dr seiko... You could try him out, he has done a lot of older Seikos and seems to have a good rep.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

*Actual pics*

Well, I also took advantage of the deal I posted, and here's some pictures of what arrived:

(Click images to zoom)






Trying an after market NATO band:


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

^ Good looking watch. I definitely prefer it on the NATO strap.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I should be getting mine tomorrow, placed my order on May 6th, gull darn Amazon Super Saver Shipping.

Brian


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Mine (the silver one, not the field watch) got in today, too. I need to get a few links pulled out of the band before it'll fit, though. My dad wants a 5 now, too.

TA, that looks very good on the Nato strap.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I know it's not something that would likely survive to be passed down to the next generation, but it has a nice solid feel all the same.

I've a few other straps from other watches of mine I'll swap in, as well as a navy/yellow and uni stripe band that I just ordered. (The latter may turn out to be too novelty-looking, but we'll see in the WWAYW thread)


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

To those who remain interested: The SNK807 is currently $56.50 at Amazon (with the same criteria).


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

I like that band, if anyone bought this just for the watch and wants to unload theirs let me know.


----------



## alain (Dec 6, 2011)

I have a Seiko 5 that I just love. It's not expense so you don't have to worry about it but it's a very nice watch in it's own right.


----------



## Atterberg (Mar 11, 2012)

I've noticed that its price fluctuates on Amazon a lot.

Personally, I'm hoping to find an SNKE61 on ebay. Here's a nice picture: https://forums.watchuseek.com/attac...62008-wruw-tuesday-5-31-2001-seiko_snke61.jpg


----------

